# How are you hiding yourself?



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

What I mean, is that if you are afraid of the government etc. how are you hiding from them? With all the property ownership records, it is not a problem for them to find you. Now you have your online profiles and they can find you through that, no matter how smart you think you are. Some times it takes time but they will find you.

Many believe that there will be gangs roaming the country pillaging and whatever. My feeling is that it will not last long. It has been tried in the past and the good people of this country took care of it on their own by banding together and exterminating the vermin. Can people find me? Yeah if they think about it and look on the side roads. More likely than not they will bypass this area and head for the next town that is bigger. The people along the main roads between towns will likely suffer worse than I would.

I for one refuse to live in the fear of something like that happening here. It is more likely to happen in the city and suburbs than rural areas. I plan on creating a place that will support me with a little left over. Self sustaining if you will. If I should happen to die then at least it will be fighting. I see too many people that are afraid to die. Don't be afraid, live it as the Lord intended. It is better to die a young and fulfilled life than live a long time in fear in my opinion. I for one do not need to live to be 90 or 100 years old.

We of our generations do not know what hardships are. We are soft in our technological lives as we live them now.

I had grandparents, on my dad's side, that lived through WWII in Romania, Hungary and Austria before coming to this wonderful country in 1957 when my dad was 10 years old. On my mom's side, my great grandmother crossed this beautiful country in a covered wagon in 1897 at the ripe old age of 3. Those people knew suffering and hardship. I can only hope that I am worthy of them when it comes my time to show what I am made of.

I have people all the time tell me that I am crazy to live the way I do. I tell them that if my great grandmother could cross this country in a covered wagon I can certainly do it.

So for me, sustainability is my biggest concern. It does not matter what pile hits the fan as long as I can sustain myself off the land.

Like it or not, we still have the most wonderful country in the world but I may be a little prejudice on that. Even with that, Anyone want California? I will give it to you. But, if you take it you also have to take NY City, Philadelphia, New Jersey, Illinois and Boston... LOL


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

People are naiive to think they can hide from the government. The government has a huge data base of info they keep on each individual. They are building a storage facility in Utah because there is so much stuff out there. Google yourself and see.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

When the SHTF the only true way to be hidden is to be seen..... 
Before the camps start and the Govt is handing out supplies I will be there smelly dirty looking weak n frail looking, Dam right that my tax dollars i will get what I can, soon as the camps are set up time to bail... hopefully some recon will let me be aware of it.................


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I hide in plain sight, but, I try to do as much as possible under the radar. The government may know I have a garden, but, they won't know what I have stored away. The government may know that I bought a small case of canning jars, but, they don't know what I inherited or found at the neighbor's garage sale. The government may know that I have a firearms licence, but, they don't know what I have for firearms or ammo stored due to casting my own boolits and making my own fun-powder :teehee: The government may know that I have a house, but, they don't know that I have an underground bunker with supplies to last 40years. They may know that I have a car, but, that doesn't mean that they know about the 2000 gallon fuel tank I have underground to run that car for years ... 

Ooopps. Maybe they know now, but, how much of what I wrote there is truth and how much of it is written only to throw them a curve-ball and waste their time looking for something that does not exist. :teehee:


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Let me re state what I have posted 
THE ONLY WAY TO REMAIN HIDDEN IS TO BE SEEN ......... BUT NOT AS A THREAT OR AN ASSET 
Hopefully that makes sense I will try and be a shadow 
RoadRAsh


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

yep......in plain view.................simple


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

RoadRash said:


> Let me re state what I have posted
> THE ONLY WAY TO REMAIN HIDDEN IS TO BE SEEN ......... BUT NOT AS A THREAT OR AN ASSET
> Hopefully that makes sense I will try and be a shadow
> RoadRAsh


Oh it makes perfect sense to me. You should see my shack. And yes it is literally a shack. Everything is being designed to look poor...

For instance the goat and duck pens are both made out of old pallets with no supporting posts. The hen house will actually hide something else. I have not decided yet and even the hen house will be buried.

Make things look like something else... LOL


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am not hiding from the government at all. I work for the government. And as an gov't employee I can assure you that gov't is less organized and less cooperative within it's own subdivisions than you think it is. Think left hand, right hand with the severed head sitting off in a big white house seemingly worlds away.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

I don't really feel the need to hide. I don't think the government gives two shits about me or where I am, except maybe come tax time.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I am not hiding from the government at all. I work for the government. And as an gov't employee I can assure you that gov't is less organized and less cooperative within it's own subdivisions than you think it is. Think left hand, right hand with the severed head sitting off in a big white house seemingly worlds away.


I have spent my time with the government also and I have to agree with you, BUT, at some point the left hand can start to communicate with right. That is when much of the trouble could start(for us).

I also agree with the the majority opinion that you cant hide from Uncle Sam(usually). Much of the time, the best place to hide is right out in the open, blending in with the rest of the population, dont do anything that will draw attention to you in the crowd.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad to see a lot of people think the same way. Sentry, I like your analogy. But when the left hand shakes the right hand things can get ugly. That is how the terrorists hide, right in plain sight. Guerrilla war fare is fought in the same manner. That is one reason we lost Vietnam and could not win Korea. I am not going to get into the other reasons.

OMG we are all terrorists now!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We don't need to worry about the government until sometime after the collapse when it wakes up to reestablish order. Expect to live in a global police state. The UN plan under Agenda 21 is for everyone to live in mega-cities connected by high speed rail except for whoever works in agriculture. I expect farm animals to be outlawed and everyone except the global elite to be forced to become vegetarians.

People will be forced to relocate. The government has more than enough resources to track everyone down who tries living on their own. There are spy satellites and all kinds of drones. There won't be anywhere to hide that they won't be able to find you.
Not unless you move 10 years worth of supplies to an abandoned mine somewhere.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Even with thatAnyone want California? I will give it to you. But, if you take it you also have to take NY City, Philadelphia, New Jersey, Illinois and Boston... LOL[/QUOTE]

Hey not everyone in Illinois is bad, can't we just get rid of Chicago? The farm land here is some of the best in the world and the deer hunting is also great! Don't blame us for the ignorance of the residents of two counties


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah I guess we can just give them Chicago but the deal breaker will probably be Obama unless we throw in the rest of the state.. LOL


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I have spent my time with the government also and I have to agree with you, BUT, at some point the left hand can start to communicate with right. That is when much of the trouble could start(for us).
> 
> I also agree with the the majority opinion that you cant hide from Uncle Sam(usually). Much of the time, the best place to hide is right out in the open, blending in with the rest of the population, dont do anything that will draw attention to you in the crowd.


I worked for DHS from 2002-2006 and discovered that government anti-terrorism activities was a cluster. Chinese fire drill, type of thing. 80% of the employees were retired military and by their government training would not make a decision, everything had to go up the chain of command. The employees from the private sector were the only sign of common sense present, but since the military was in-charge we had to wait months for DC to answer. I have to hope that these problems have been solved or they are not as bad now as they were.

I also agree that hiding from the government is a fools game. If your name comes up a list of suspects, they will find you. The secret is to not get on the list. Try not to leave paper trails from purchases of ammo, long term food supplies, HAS mat suits. nuke counting equipment, etc. Be aware of your nexus. Just one of these purchased items above may not put you on a list put if you pop up buying some combination of them you will.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Just like this. * LOLOOLOOL


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Just for the heck of it, I did wha Kejmack suggested, did a Google search on myself, I guess I'm doing better than some! I'm dead, found a whole page of Obit's.

I have done records searches from several different online sites and none of them have my current address, City(or small town in my case) is correct but not the address. Nowhere could I find my cell number(dont have a landline).

This doesn't mean squat though, just means that my army buddies may not be able to find me but Big Brother would have no problem.



Tweto said:


> I worked for DHS from 2002-2006 and discovered that government anti-terrorism activities was a cluster. Chinese fire drill, type of thing. 80% of the employees were retired military and by their government training would not make a decision, everything had to go up the chain of command. The employees from the private sector were the only sign of common sense present, but since the military was in-charge we had to wait months for DC to answer. I have to hope that these problems have been solved or they are not as bad now as they were.
> 
> I also agree that hiding from the government is a fools game. If your name comes up a list of suspects, they will find you. The secret is to not get on the list. Try not to leave paper trails from purchases of ammo, long term food supplies, HAS mat suits. nuke counting equipment, etc. Be aware of your nexus. Just one of these purchased items above may not put you on a list put if you pop up buying some combination of them you will.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I am not hiding from the government at all. I work for the government. And as an gov't employee I can assure you that gov't is less organized and less cooperative within it's own subdivisions than you think it is. Think left hand, right hand with the severed head sitting off in a big white house seemingly worlds away.


What he said......and Im really here to help, really.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I spent about four and a half years working for a defense contractor. There were a number of alphabet agency offices on site. Had they wanted to talk to me, they could have done so quite easily.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

A couple of things I've found out over the many years that we have lived where we do and that is first of all the further away one lives away from major cities the less you become an object of interest, and the second thing is the further one lives away from the county seat the less focused officials seem to be on one.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Same here ZombieResponder. And before that I was a DoD employee


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure by the time the fema camps open the sheeple will stampede the entrance. Most people are so used to having everything handed precooked and microwave ready for them that the idea of self sufficiency is dead. Nope, turn on a light and stand back cause a stampede of sheeple is on the way!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Nobody that posts on any site like this is doin too good a job of hiding themselves. My rule is just be a generally nice guy while takin care of you and yours quietly and most likely there will be bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Nobody that posts on any site like this is doin too good a job of hiding themselves. My rule is just be a generally nice guy while takin care of you and yours quietly and most likely there will be bigger fish to fry.


That's not entirely true... you can put your browser into private mode, where it doesn't provide IP/MAC addy's, and you can use proxy servers if you really want to obscure yourself.

OPSEC should always be considered, whether it's posting on forums, buying supplies and preps, or just talking to people at work. It doesnt mean you have to live a double life, just dont have to talk about everything with everybody. Easier said then done for some though I guess 

The Risk vs Reward for posting on a forum like this is probably manageable. Unless someone goes crazy posting very specific details about their BIL/ BOL _and_ there's someone close enough to actually use and exploit that information, that could be a problem. Or if someone goes overboard on radical anti government or illegal activity type stuff... I'm sure that would turn up in searches that are done on websites and might earn them a visit from federal or local authorities who want to ask a few questions.

And I agree, it's better to be a nice guy and just let the powers that be run along with better things to do than worry about me, quietly taking care of me and mine.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

unless for the last 20 years one has been completely self employed, always used cash to purchase stuff, never gave any kind of trail like in club cards, social media, cell phone usage, newer cars with satalite onstar crap, etc...one can probably assume with all the data collecting they have been doing on american folks that it's too late to really "hide" 
Now with the threat of drones buzzin up high spying on us and our cattle and lil farms...welp...that sucks...
I resent now; the last few years... havin to feel like I have to "hide" my goings on n whatnot somewhat and be sneeky about some stuff..Im not a criminal or a threat but since I dont agree with what our gov is turning into and doing by virtue of my disagreement with it I realize..times are changing n not for the better...

Another thing I realized...with all the data mining they say they are gathering...hee hee....I wonder if all those boobie pictures I sent to my ex boyfriend highlights my mining profile...hee hee hee...It made me giggle when I read they gather all social media pics, cell phone crap...so ok..merry christmas *******s...here are the girls!! haa haa!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

yea...n did you hear about the cameras in appliances they are comming out with just for the purpose of keeping tabs on us...welp...no new stuff for me then..I'd hate for my dishwasher to let em know what im canning..or catch me singing off key to my dog...god forbid a new tv catches my streakin to the dryer for my jammies after a shower..better shut the windows..I dont worry bout creepy peeps havin a looksie..its the drones peepin from high up that kinda wigs me a tad...but im really not that interesting I cant imagine to them..but since I pay cash for my coffee and grow a garden Im threating n maybe on their radar now...ok then...so be it...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Hooch said:


> unless for the last 20 years one has been completely self employed, always used cash to purchase stuff, never gave any kind of trail like in club cards, social media, cell phone usage, newer cars with satalite onstar crap, etc...one can probably assume with all the data collecting they have been doing on american folks that it's too late to really "hide"
> Now with the threat of drones buzzin up high spying on us and our cattle and lil farms...welp...that sucks...
> I resent now; the last few years... havin to feel like I have to "hide" my goings on n whatnot somewhat and be sneeky about some stuff..Im not a criminal or a threat but since I dont agree with what our gov is turning into and doing by virtue of my disagreement with it I realize..times are changing n not for the better...
> 
> Another thing I realized...with all the data mining they say they are gathering...hee hee....I wonder if all those boobie pictures I sent to my ex boyfriend highlights my mining profile...hee hee hee...It made me giggle when I read they gather all social media pics, cell phone crap...so ok..merry christmas *******s...here are the girls!! haa haa!


How very paranoid of you. I think you are right thought.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Dakine said:


> That's not entirely true... you can put your browser into private mode, where it doesn't provide IP/MAC addy's, and you can use proxy servers if you really want to obscure yourself.
> 
> OPSEC should always be considered, whether it's posting on forums, buying supplies and preps, or just talking to people at work. It doesnt mean you have to live a double life, just dont have to talk about everything with everybody. Easier said then done for some though I guess
> 
> ...


When I heard about proxies and researched them for my own use this is what I found. Most proxies will pass your IP through if someone with the know how wants to look at it. Fully anonymous proxies are often of dubious origin and/or security. I had a number of hacking attempts on my computer while using the latter type.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

.....only a fool beleives they are truly 'hidden' from any and all using some form of 'keep me secret' crap on the internet.....if ya get on the net...yer known...period. anything can be had for a price  

(even old booby shots.......lmao)


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

zombieresponder said:


> When I heard about proxies and researched them for my own use this is what I found. Most proxies will pass your IP through if someone with the know how wants to look at it. Fully anonymous proxies are often of dubious origin and/or security. I had a number of hacking attempts on my computer while using the latter type.


proxy's do not in any way protect your computer from hacking attempts. They pass the same info thorough, just masking the origin from the destination and the destination from the origin.

If you go to an infected site with a vulnerable browser/OS, a proxy isn't going to help any more than whatever ISP you're using.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

That's correct to all 3 replies after mine... my point was that *IF* you know what you're doing, you don't have to be so exposed. 

Is there a way to find anyone? Yes... very few hackers or leakers survive for long unless they are ready to drop of the face of the earth before drop their bomb on whatever news event they have infoz on is.

Ask Pirate Bay, Asange, or who knows what other folks that thought they were immune from prosecution.

the real question as I see it is risk vs reward. Do you have so much to lose that posting on this forum could cost you everything? If your answer to that is "yes" then you should be bouncing off of proxy servers just browsing these forums much less posting on them... posting your CC info in clear text would be the opposite end of the spectrum! 

Somewhere in the middle is where the majority of us are...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I guess in theory you could walk to the library to get on this forum

Never have a mailbox, never have a job, never have a driver's license, never pay taxes, never own a car or house or registered gun, never have a phone, never go to public school, never go to hospital, oops never have a library card - then you would be hidden from the government.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm x officiol mayor


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Why should I hide from my own government!?!? They have only my best interests as their main concern!!!! I know that if times get difficult I can count on the gov to be there to rescue me! There is nothing to be worried about!! I think you guys are being silly......

I may puke after that!......

Anyway, I doubt my goofy ass is worth any fed agency wasting resources on. I doubt anyone here would pique their interest much. Unless you constantly use trigger words in your posts not many flags will be raised with your name on it. Thats my opinion on that. 

Post SHTF, if you can't hunker down in a defensible place, it would probably be a good idea to become smoke and disapear.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

It really isn't hard to scurry away preps in even the smallest apartments. Learn to make use of 'dead space' I.e. under beds, put up shelving above doors, attics, etc.
While living off-grid is ideal, 
sometimes situation dictates living in an urban environment, so be sure to have a solid bug out plan and keep gear in your vehicle. Sometimes its easiest to hide in plain sight. Be inconspicuous. Remember that you don't have to hide perfectly, just better than the other guy (neighbors).


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

The new home I will soon build will be concealed, not hidden. The difference is you cannot hide. After 11 years in the Marines with the last 6 being in counterintelligence, I know you cannot hide from the eye's in the sky. However, I prefer my home to not be easily seen from higher ground or even ground level. You could say my home will have a covert, rather than overt, imprint upon its surroundings.


----------

